# Which countries allow you to see pics of egg donors?



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi all, I would like to choose my own donor from photos.  Which countries will allow this please, has anyone got a list by any chance?

I am trying to find a clinic which offers this together with transabdominal egg retrieval as I have a high left ovary and want to do a tandem cycle.  Without the transabdominal facility, they can only take out half my eggs.

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi 

Some russian clinics allow you to see donor'  child photos. But not all. Check out next generation and ava peter both in St Petersburg. I'd thought that Altra vita in moscow allows too but was told by ff memebr that no. But worth chevking with them.
Also if you go with de agencies in russia, you'd see donors adult photos. 
I've been thinking about a sibling for my daughter. So  i went with the  clinic where i used ds to get her. They dont let you see ed photos but you can see ds photos. 
Best of luck
A.


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you so much Altai for your response.  I have been in touch with Ava but didn't know about Next Gen so I will try them and that's very helpful.

I am not sure about the Ukraine but I have been trying countries one by one to try and find those which allow you to see egg donor photos.  So far I've only found Russia and the USA, and I've heard that in South Africa it's also possible.  It's a shame it's so restrictive for something that's obviously so important!

I really appreciate the good wishes and wholeheartedly wish you the best of luck too with a sibling. xx


----------

